# My girls' pedigrees



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Since I am new to goat keeping.. and tried to find quality NDs with dairy
characteristics... I wonder if any of you could possibly comment on the pedigrees of my girls...? Please be honest - I love them both dearly and it will not influence my love for them. Just curious.
Sunny Prairie Ivina: Sire: poppy patch RC nicolodeon
Dam: tupence FP Matilija
Sire's: AGS twin Creeks Rebel W/o a Cause
CH AGS poppy patch FM betty Boop
Dam's: AGS Orchard View flubber
AGS sugar Pine IE prelude

Sunny Prairie Minata: Sire: Sunny Prairie Valerian
Dam: Sunny Prairie Nolina
Sire's : City Slicker Mini's Comet
AGS Foxmeadows Super Nova
Dam's: Poppy Patch RC Nicolodeon
Tupence FP Matilija
I really dont know what I'm looking at.. but would appreciate any insights you all might have. Thanks so much


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There are some names I don't recognize but Poppypatch is a good one and I do see 2 I'm familiar with...Tupence, my senior nigi doe's maternal grand dam is Tupence Samba. Twin Creeks is good too.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks... I think I got lucky!


----------

